# Watersmeet/ Sylvan wilderness area



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

OOPS Sylvania!! The wife and I want to spend a week in the area around July or August kayaking/hiking/sightseeing. Any good ideas for lodging? We aren't fussy, but don't want to stay in a dump either. Near water would be great!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Don't go to the casino in Watersmeet. Worst one I have ever been to.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

There are plenty of places to rent, cabins on Thousand Island lake and the Cisco Chain. I'll ask a few people and get back to you. Some are pretty expensive. I dont know if they have an online site but search Cisco chain riparian assoc. Maybe they have rentals or a link. I did the census in that area on my snowmobile last winter. Met a lot of good people and a lot of rentals.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Try this for starters. http://www.watersmeet.org/communitylinks.shtml


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I know the owner at Eliason realty, maybe they can help too. http://www.eliasonrealty.com/


----------



## Running Bear (Jul 1, 2009)

Dutchman said:


> OOPS Sylvania!! The wife and I want to spend a week in the area around July or August kayaking/hiking/sightseeing. Any good ideas for lodging? We aren't fussy, but don't want to stay in a dump either. Near water would be great!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


We have a nice place 8 miles north of Watersmeet on US45, 6 super clean cabins

Check us out
www.runningbearresort.com


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

Thanks Guy's. Decided on a place at Lake Gogebic.


----------

